# p0011 code showing



## philcred (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have just bought a 2002 vw passat w8.
I bought it with a engine fault showing p0011.
The fault is the engine runs very rough and has very little power under 3000rpm.
The code was saying cam timing was out.
I looked into this and decided to buy the car and do the job myself as I'm a engineer.
The car was only serviced by vw 4000 miles ago and oil looked clean on the dip stick.
I decided to flush the engine any way first before I started the job and pulled the engine out.
I put two bottles of car lube engine flush in the oil because of the amount of oil it holds (8.5l) and left the car ticking over for 45 min's wile I cleaned it.
I took the car up on the ramp and drained engine oil and filter.
Wow the oil come out black like a diesel.
I decided to put new oil and filter in and run the car.
I added Lucas additive run it up.
I erased the fault code and took the car for a run.
Omg the difference the car was like a rocket and no fault codes.
Its been 7 days now and its like a different car.
The service book has 14 stamps in it and the car has done 89,000 miles but drives like new.
I feel bad for the guy I bought it from as I got it so cheap as vw quoted him £5000 to sort it out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: p0011 code showing (philcred)*

I had a similar experience [as I think many of us might be able to say the same], rough idle, same fault, etc. In my case [I dont want to speak for anyone else], the problem ended up being a small metal oil screen near an oil jet that spits oil over the cams. The screen folds and or breaks off either blocking the oil [if the screen folds] OR dropping the metal screen into the cams [fi the screen falls off]. In my case, for a while, the code goes off and the car runs crappy/rough, then its OK and the engine is smooth, then can go off again depending on if the oil is being blocked OR if the metal mesh is in the right place in the cam. I hope in your case, its not the same thing but it sounds very similar. If you have a warrantee on the car, this may be a good time to exercise it. This part of the engine is supposedly tricky and needs a lot of aligning. My regular mechanic didnt want to touch it and told me to go to the dealer to fix.


----------



## philcred (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: p0011 code showing (flavin42)*

mine was the same i would reset the yellow engine light fault code (p0011) and with in 5 starts and running the light would come back on.
the obd11 fault code reader would always show the error code even when the light went out.
i scanned the car again today and no fault codes.
i have spent a £120 on engine oil and flush but boy was it worth it.
the oil and filter change is so easy to do as well.


----------

